# Dropdown Menü



## Nino (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
auf dieser Seite gibt es reichliche Menüs deren Code sehr nützlich sind aber wie binde ich jetzt ein solches Menü in eine beliebige Tabelle auf meiner Seite ein? Die Dropdown Menüs auf dieser Seite haben feste Positionen und der Html Code sagt nicht viel darüber aus.

Beliebiges Dropdown Menü


----------



## CikoNo1 (17. Oktober 2005)

Verstehe deine Frage nicht! Was willst du denn genau? Willst du es so machen wie bei diesem "Look XP", oder wie?


----------



## Nino (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich möchte nur ein Standart Dropdown Menü. Ich habe den Code eines Dropdown Menüs hergenommen und in eine Zeile meiner Tabelle hineingetan. Jedoch ist das Dropdown Menü nicht dort wo es sein soll.


----------



## Maik (17. Oktober 2005)

Nino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte nur ein Standart Dropdown Menü. Ich habe den Code eines Dropdown Menüs hergenommen und in eine Zeile meiner Tabelle hineingetan. Jedoch ist das Dropdown Menü nicht dort wo es sein soll.


Dann überprüfe mal im CSS-Code die Positionsangaben für das Dropdown-Menü.


----------



## Nino (17. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist die css von einem beliebigen Menü. Was muss ich an der css ändern damit das Menü dort erscheint wo ich es einfüge?


```
BODY {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; FONT: 80% verdana, arial, sans-serif; PADDING-TOP: 0px
}
DL {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; LIST-STYLE-TYPE: none
}
DT {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; LIST-STYLE-TYPE: none
}
DD {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; LIST-STYLE-TYPE: none
}
UL {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; LIST-STYLE-TYPE: none
}
LI {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; LIST-STYLE-TYPE: none
}
#menu {
	Z-INDEX: 100; LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px
}
#menu DL {
	FLOAT: left; MARGIN: 0px 1px; WIDTH: 12em
}
#menu DT {
	BORDER-RIGHT: gray 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gray 1px solid; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; BACKGROUND: #ccc; BORDER-LEFT: gray 1px solid; CURSOR: pointer; BORDER-BOTTOM: gray 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: center
}
#menu DD {
	BORDER-RIGHT: gray 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gray 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: gray 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gray 1px solid
}
#menu LI {
	BACKGROUND: #fff; TEXT-ALIGN: center
}
#menu LI A {
	BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; DISPLAY: block; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; COLOR: #000; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; HEIGHT: 100%; TEXT-DECORATION: none
}
#menu DT A {
	BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; DISPLAY: block; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; COLOR: #000; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; HEIGHT: 100%; TEXT-DECORATION: none
}
#menu LI A:hover {
	BACKGROUND: #eee
}
#menu DT A:hover {
	BACKGROUND: #eee
}
#site {
	BORDER-RIGHT: gray 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-TOP: gray 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; Z-INDEX: 1; LEFT: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; BORDER-LEFT: gray 1px solid; COLOR: #000; PADDING-TOP: 5px; BORDER-BOTTOM: gray 1px solid; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 70px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ddd
}
A {
	COLOR: #222; TEXT-DECORATu??BODY {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; FONT: 80% verdana, arial, sans-serif; PADDING-TOP: 0px
}
DL {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; LIST-STYLE-TYPE: none
}
DT {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; LIST-STYLE-TYPE: none
}
DD {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; LIST-STYLE-TYPE: none
}
UL {
	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PION: none
}
```


----------



## Nino (17. Oktober 2005)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber ich habs jetzt zwar hinbekommen in dem ich folgendes rausgelöscht habe: 
	
	
	



```
#menu { Z-INDEX: 100; LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px }
```
aber ich habe nun ein weiteres Problem. Da sich das Dropdown Menü jetzt in der Tabelle öffnet schiebt es alles andere hinunter. Wie kriege ich das hin dass das Menü ohne Rücksicht auf alles andere in den Vordergrund gestellt und nichts verschoben wird?


----------



## nero_85 (17. Oktober 2005)

Da wo du die Zeile gelöscht hast:


```
#menu{z-index:100;}
```


----------



## Nino (17. Oktober 2005)

Hat sich nichts geändert. Immer noch das selbe Problem.
Könnte mir jemand einen beliebigen funktionierenden Code geben den ich so einfach in die Tabelle einfügen kann?
Dann könnte ich anhand dieses Codes arbeiten.


----------

